# Motorhome and snowboard holiday



## jonnowycombe (Mar 2, 2007)

I want to go snowboarding - sadly on my own I think in the French alps. Any good advice where I can Ski from the morohome door maybe ??? 

Anything will be appreciated...

Jon


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

My son has been snow boarding in Val Thorens and Les Menuires, and have been assured that both places are really"cool"!
We will be skiing at Les Menuires ourselves this February.


----------



## timhg (Aug 23, 2006)

I like the http://www.grand-massif.com/hiver_2007/ in the french alps I normaly stay around Samones, Will be there for a month from Mid Jan, leaving the family at home.

Tim


----------



## jonnowycombe (Mar 2, 2007)

Tim - that looks great - where do you park the van and are there any facilities there ? How far to the slopes ?

Jon


----------



## 1noosa (Apr 29, 2007)

*French Alps*

Check out this website http://web.mac.com/kevbatchelor/Ski_Motorhome/Welcome.html


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

jonnowycombe said:


> Anything will be appreciated...
> 
> Jon


Hello Did not fancy typing the whole thing again. You did say "I think in the French alps". So I thought this may help/interest you!.

Just Posted, Click here <

Trev.


----------

